# SIM 180 vs Skoda Superb Estate MK2.........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and hope your keeping well........:wave:

This detail was one that was planned for the tail end of last year but sadly with delayed delivery date's Martin struggled to get the Superb delivered during pleasant weather..........

I have been in contact with Martin for a long time now, exchanging information on our native forum and with the final delivery of the car it was time to get it all protected ready for it's long term owneship with Martin.

Martin like me used to have a Superb MK1 and was happy with it in terms of what it achieved for the money, so when the new Superb MK2 was released Martin was keen to upgrade and see Skoda's next gen version. For me I had detailed the saloon version earlier on in 2010 but hadn't had a chance to see or look around the estate version closely.

Jules would be coming along on this detail to attend to the interior so we arrived at the unit, set up and then Martin arrived with the car looking as follows:






















































































































For those of you that are familar with this model and the VAG marque you will notice that these wheels are not normal on the Superb MK2, more on this in a bit........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

So back onto the point rasied above, Martin like me prefers to run slightly different wheels in the winter, so these are off an Audi A3 or A4, have been recently refurbed with some Skoda Centres stuck over the top, with this there was little point to remove them so the cleaning of the wheels was quick and easy as they had been sealed with 2 coats of FK1000p.......:thumb:

Not many pictures here as Jules was chatting.........:lol:

Wheels were cleaned with Megs APC, Vikan Long Reach Brush and the Daytona Wheel Brush along with the arches being cleaned with some Megs APC and a Vikan Arch Brush:




























The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts.

Rinsing first:




























The car was then foamed and with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush the Petrol Cap, Door Shuts and Boot Shut were aggitated:




























The car was then rinsed and re-foamed, then washed using the 2BM, wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Rinse bucket and then the process was repeated:










I then rinsed the car again:




























I then decided to attend to the engine bay, this was rinsed:










This was then sprayed with Megs APC and aggiated with a Detailer Brush:










This was rinsed down and then Jules and I decided to clay the car with some Megs Last Touch and Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay:










Some reasonable contaminents on the lower panels:










I then decided to show Martin the strength of AS tardis and quicken up the process and used it on some of the lower panels:




























The car was rinsed again and Jules applied some Megs Last Touch:










At this point we moved the car inside........:car:

Jules wasted no time working on the interior using some Megs APC, Megs Slide Lock Brush and a Microfibre Cloth:



















This was also followed by some Planet Polish Plastic Fantastic via and Applicator Pad:










She also cleaner and conditioned the seats with some Gliptone Leather Cleaner and Conditioner via some Applicator Pads:










Then she gave the exhaust a once over with some Autosol, Wire wool and a Microfibre Cloth:










Meanwhile I had been working on the paintwork.

The car was over a month old but had been washed little and the wash technique had been the 2BM so I struggled to find many marks on the car at all:










The main areas that had some marks on were the B-Pillars as follows:










Here I used a small backing plate and 3M Blue Finishing Pad with some Megs 205:























































This combination was also used all over the paintork but on a large backing plate and pad:










With the car then back outside it was time for a rinse down:



















Megs Last Touch applied:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










With the car back inside again it was time to do some finishing touches, Jules applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant to the engine bay:










Meanwhile I was working on the paintwork, not used this for a while so time to break out the Zaino, first up an application of some Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










Followed up by a Z6 Wipedown:










Jules then applied the first coat of Z2 via an Applicator Pad:










After the 2nd coat it was time for another Z6 Wipedown followed by a final Z8 wipedown:










Megs Hyper dressing was applied to the arches:










AS Highstyle applied to the tyres via a paintbrush:










All glass internally and externally cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaner Cloths:










Windscreen obviously with the Windschield Wonder:










*The Results:*

































































































































































































































































































Really nice to work on a new motor in terms of model for me, for me I just cant get over the rear leg room in these things, my MK1 is good but this is just limo class space for my liking, it's crazy............:doublesho

Also an unusual colour this one, looks almost grey in some lighting conditions but with the Zaino on board it's looking pretty glass like and bluey........:car:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

top work :thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice work and write up as usual 

never seen parking sensors on the front bumper there before, different!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Love it!I really like these, that boot is amazing too!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

the spec looks brillaint. 

I must learn your trick to talk the other half into helping. :lol:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice detail  And nice cars .... I like my Octavia RS, you get quite a lot for the buck at Skoda (at least atm, they may cheapen down them in the future, said some VAG dude, as they got too good).

But water spray work in the current cold.... *shudder* and with normal shoes! I tried out my new Kraenzle 2160 recently when it was sunny and 10Cish. Ended up with totally wet shoes, jeans full of dirt 40cm up the leg etc (ok, spraying the floor, walls etc probably causes more offspray than car detailing). Brave guys


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good Mr B :thumb:

I thought you were getting some Megs spot pads, I find the 3M blue ones far to soft my my likings, but were all different I guess ..


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> the spec looks brillaint.
> 
> I must learn your trick to talk the other half into helping. :lol:


Lots of carbon under high pressure might help


----------



## Geitinn (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking superb :lol:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Vet nice car. I do like the estate version. 
Another good job & write up:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work, nice looking car too
lovely colour


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking work


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work, lovely finish. The usual top class write up & pics mate:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice work Si, lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## hillhound (Sep 11, 2010)

Great work as ever.

Always like your write ups....... and now you have done a Superb the same as mine! (apart from the colour).


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

A big thanks to Si & Jules for there excellent work on my car on a pretty horrible day :thumb::thumb: - I was a bit embarrassed when I saw the state of the car upon arrival as the car was actually rinsed off the night before believe it or not! the appalling state it was in was from just the 200 mile trip up that morning!



andy-mcq said:


> never seen parking sensors on the front bumper there before, different!


The ones in the side of the bumper by the wheel arch are for the Park Assist :thumb:



voon said:


> But water spray work in the current cold.... *shudder* and with normal shoes! I tried out my new Kraenzle 2160 recently when it was sunny and 10Cish. Ended up with totally wet shoes, jeans full of dirt 40cm up the leg etc (ok, spraying the floor, walls etc probably causes more offspray than car detailing). Brave guys


Yes it was not a particularly warm day!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Master Baker.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice si has he found the hidden dlr?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

nice work


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweeeet job:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks superb! :tumbleweed:

Although in all seriousness, the Zaino has given that an awesome finish! Great work as per usual guys :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> the spec looks brillaint.
> 
> I must learn your trick to talk the other half into helping. :lol:


No trick mate, Jule's used to run her own cleaning business back in the day..........:thumb:



voon said:


> Nice detail  And nice cars .... I like my Octavia RS, you get quite a lot for the buck at Skoda (at least atm, they may cheapen down them in the future, said some VAG dude, as they got too good).
> 
> But water spray work in the current cold.... *shudder* and with normal shoes! I tried out my new Kraenzle 2160 recently when it was sunny and 10Cish. Ended up with totally wet shoes, jeans full of dirt 40cm up the leg etc (ok, spraying the floor, walls etc probably causes more offspray than car detailing). Brave guys


We don't mind a bit of cold, snow, sleet, ice or rain it's all workable...........



qstix said:


> Looking good Mr B :thumb:
> 
> I thought you were getting some Megs spot pads, I find the 3M blue ones far to soft my my likings, but were all different I guess ..


Cheers Rob, this detail was done a few weeks before you showed me the light but don't worry I will source some soon enough..........:buffer:



voon said:


> Lots of carbon under high pressure might help






Mirror Finish said:


> Nice work Master Baker.


Less of the 'Master' you...........:lol:



-tom- said:


> very nice si has he found the hidden dlr?


I'm sure he will have Tom.......:wave:



Refined Detail said:


> Looks superb! :tumbleweed:
> 
> Although in all seriousness, the Zaino has given that an awesome finish! Great work as per usual guys :thumb:


Zaino is great isn't it, I do feel it's worth the time and effort as it's so slick in the flesh, really helps to show off depth on lighter colours cars........:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome work as usual you two


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent work guys, nice to see a return to Zaino. Your details are always very well explained and a pleasure to read.

I've just bought some Meg's Wheel Brightener after seeing the good results you've had. Likely be buying more products from the 'Baker21 list' rofl


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Great work as always


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

wheres the more on the wheels you promised?


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Baker21 is one of my best expert for car polishing...  Regards from Serbia mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

What to say...superb...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

recarouk said:


> wheres the more on the wheels you promised?


Right underneath that comment:


Baker21 said:


> So back onto the point rasied above, Martin like me prefers to run slightly different wheels in the winter, so these are off an Audi A3 or A4, (these were actually from an A6, but most Audi's were available with them) have been recently refurbed with some Skoda Centres stuck over the top, with this there was little point to remove them so the cleaning of the wheels was quick and easy as they had been sealed with 2 coats of FK1000p.......


This is the car sitting on it's OE 18" Luna's (taken the day after I collected the car) an hour after this photo was taken (whilst it was snowing) the A6 wheels shod in Nokian WRG2 winter tyres were on the car - the following morning the car was under 10" of snow!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

scuba said:


>


That is very tasty! Whilst I'm a massive fan of the Octy's, I wasn't that much of a fan of the Superb, but pictures of this car have changed my opinion and I really quite like them in this colour :thumb: Those OE wheels really do set it off well.

What do you make of the Nokian WRG2 winter tyres? Heard many people rave about them


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Fantastic job and I really like these cars and considering leaving the Vauxhall Family for one of these, they are also one of the best Caravan Tow cars on the market.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the estate, i have a Superb2 hatch also with Lunas, nice and easy to keep clean was a no cost option on mine

We have a Octy VRS, Fabia VRS and Superb 170 in our family 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115778&highlight=superb


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice, Zaino has really brought it to life! Great job as ever


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent job as always! Very nice finish.


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats result, the polishing and the assistant ...
Great job ...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

richard33dees said:


> What do you make of the Nokian WRG2 winter tyres? Heard many people rave about them


I am very impressed with them, I would have no hesitation in either recommending them or buying them again :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

richard33dees said:


> Excellent work guys, nice to see a return to Zaino. Your details are always very well explained and a pleasure to read.
> 
> I've just bought some Meg's Wheel Brightener after seeing the good results you've had. Likely be buying more products from the 'Baker21 list' rofl


Glad you enjoy them mate, just nice and simple to follow, like me hopefully............:lol:

I think you will find your recent GB purchase a great addition to your detailing arsenal...........:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one si and Jules. Assume that's winter tyres on there then?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Nice one si and Jules. Assume that's winter tyres on there then?


Yeah winter wheels and tyres........:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Good to see the Zaino doing what it does best.

Great job mate.

Robbie


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Now that is a very nice motor

It's back end (to me) look's like a Merc

Great work again and another super finish:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

paulmc08 said:


> Now that is a very nice motor
> 
> It's back end (to me) look's like a Merc


A couple of days prior to the detail someone actually asked me if I could move my Merc!

I was not impressed


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work as always guys


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job , and thats a lovely car. I miss my Skodas , even if I am enjoying the Golf!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scuba said:


> A couple of days prior to the detail someone actually asked me if I could move my Merc!
> 
> I was not impressed


:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work as per Si...

Car looks very nice, and the zaino looks great on that colour...

Anyone who thinks they can still crack skoda jokes needs their head examined these days......been a fan since my fleet of mk1 octavias back in the day!

:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as usual


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

nice work as always, beginning to have a soft spot for the new skodas. might have to bring the jetta down for you to work your magic on

alex


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another cracker mate:thumb:

Finish looks superb. Bit of Plastic Fantastic as well


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

telewebby said:


> nice work as always, beginning to have a soft spot for the new skodas. might have to bring the jetta down for you to work your magic on
> 
> alex


Your more than welcome too, not detailed a Jetta before...........



Planet Man said:


> Another cracker mate:thumb:
> 
> Finish looks superb. Bit of Plastic Fantastic as well


For me the product range is great, Plastic Fantastic and Fibre Bright get the thumbs up from Jules and I and she has resorted to using them in the house now as well............


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work as always..... 

Any reason why you don't post in the Studio fella? Just always been curious


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Nice work as always.....
> 
> Any reason why you don't post in the Studio fella? Just always been curious


Nothing to hide mate and a few other's have asked this so no problem in answering.........:thumb:

When I decided to be a DW Supporter I chatted with Whizzer about my situation and felt that with other issues occurring on the forum at the time for me it meant that there wasn't a category for me to fall into, I am not a pro, do not do this full-time and therefore believe the details I do are not to be compared to the level of the pros in the Studio.

I don't feel it's fair on those people working day in day out to be 'branded' as a DW Supporter producing the same quality of work, so got the OK to post in here as this is where I have always posted the details, which I feel are honest..........:wave:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fair play fella

A very good reply:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks good there mate, Got your little helper back on board should cut the work time. :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Looks good there mate, Got your little helper back on board should cut the work time. :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


She was............


----------

